# Upol for Furniture Wax Removal



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Has anyone used Upol to remove furniture wax prior to painting wooden furniture?
As I have the best part of a 5l can I thought that I may use it instead of buying some Zinsser Universal Degreaser prior to applying Zinsser BIN primer/sealer.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I haven’t, but can see your thought process - why not try a small inconspicuous area first to make sure no issues with the wood etc and that it does remove what you want...


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Just use a cabinet scraper. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Crackfox said:


> Just use a cabinet scraper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


^ This. And some diluted vinegar if necessary.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm afraid that using a cabinet scraper on a 2m x3m built in wardrobe on both sides of the doors will not leave me any time to wash the car!
I have a Mirka Deros sander with dust extraction but the wardrobe is in pretty good nick and so I will only use it where necessary to give a light key prior to painting and then use a foam back sanding block for the nooks, crannies and mouldings. As I built these wardrobes 40 years ago I cannot remember if I applied polyurethane varnish over the water based stain or if I then went the whole hog and applied a furniture wax over that. Definitely haven't applied any since!
According to Zinsser I do need to remove any wax prior to applying the BIN otherwise it may not adhere properly.
Looks like a test area is best way forward as it will be covered up in the fullness of time by some paint.


----------

